# SS 15.08.15 - Bantock "Hebridean Symphony"



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
*
*For your listening pleasure this weekend:

*Granville Bantock (1868 - 1946)*

Hebridean Symphony

1. Tranquillo, molto sostenuto
2. Con moto
3. Animando
4. Poco lento
---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another Symphony (and Composer for that matter) that I am completely unfamiliar with. Looking forward to checking it out. I bought this recording a little while back specifically for this weekend.

View attachment 73728


Adrian Leaper/Czech-Slovak State Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Jeff W (Jan 20, 2014)

realdealblues said:


> View attachment 73728
> 
> 
> Adrian Leaper/Czech-Slovak State Philharmonic Orchestra


A new one for me too. No physical copy of this one for me and the choices on Apple Music are this one and this one, so it looks like I'll be going with this one!


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

I'll be listening to Vernon Handley's recording with the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra. I haven't listened to this piece myself yet so it should be interesting. Handley's work on the music of British Composers has always caught my ear and previous snippets I have heard of his Bantock were up to the same standard.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm clueless to this one, too, so it's streaming for me as well.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Streaming the Marco Polo Leaper/Czech one as well. Work is new to me.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

I only have this version;










Royal Philharmonic Orchestra u. Vernon Handley (Hyperion)

Been a while since I listened to it, have no strong memories of this symphony! It'll be fun to reacquaint myself with it!

/ptr


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

I'll play the Handley/Royal Philharmonic as well.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I have only heard this composer's name mentioned an easily forgotten smattering of times, so I can be certain that I have never heard any of his music before.

I have chosen to listen to the Czecho-Slovak State Philharmonic under Adrian Leaper.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Jeff W said:


> A new one for me too. No physical copy of this one for me and the choices on Apple Music are this one and this one, so it looks like I'll be going with this one!


I like a decisive man


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

The Hyperion for me as well (I have all Bantock Hyperion discs - a composer well worth exploring!).


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

D Smith said:


> I'm clueless to this one, too, so it's streaming for me as well.


This version via Spotify for me also


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Might not be great but it's certainly enjoyable for its colour.


----------



## Jeff W (Jan 20, 2014)

Haydn man said:


> I like a decisive man


No joke, Apple Music has both the Marco Polo and Naxos version of the same album! I picked the Naxos one since it had the symphony broken up into its individual movements instead of one long track (a major pet peeve of mine)!


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

realdealblues said:


> View attachment 73728
> 
> 
> Adrian Leaper/Czech-Slovak State Philharmonic Orchestra


Just listened this one via Spotify


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Vernon Handley's recording. Usually on this recording I concentrate on the Celtic Symphony. I keep forgetting about the Hebridean.


----------



## MrTortoise (Dec 25, 2008)

realdealblues said:


> Another Symphony (and Composer for that matter) that I am completely unfamiliar with. Looking forward to checking it out. I bought this recording a little while back specifically for this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 73728
> 
> ...


I went with this recording as well, streaming from Apple Music. I'm new to Bantock and finishing up listening to the last movement as I write this. This is a terrific work, very entertaining, well paced and varied program music. I'm curious for more Bantock now. I'm saving album on a play list so I can swing back and around and listen to the other tracks.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Jeff W said:


> No joke, Apple Music has both the Marco Polo and Naxos version of the same album! I picked the Naxos one since it had the symphony broken up into its individual movements instead of one long track (a major pet peeve of mine)!


That's interesting, because Spotify is just the same


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Mahlerian said:


> I'll play the Handley/Royal Philharmonic as well.


I was on holiday at the time, but this is part of the very enjoyable 5-CD box set on Hyperion - I'll have another listen to this tonight


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

ptr said:


> I only have this version;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sneaking in here a bit late - yes, this is the one!


----------

